# Any tips to stop growling/jumping up at strangers



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

hi,

Elvis is just short of 5 months old and he is turning into a lovely healthy happy dog. Just a few things we need to iron out.

1. He still growls when you try to pick him up when he is on comfy couch snoozing, is this acceptable, he doesnt bite but i guess he could?

2. he has a tendancy to jump up at strangers with excitement, which i am not happy about when outside especially with older people and young children as he grows

3. he still pee's in the house but less so, we had to go back to basics after he was neutered, he was peeing everywhere where asd before he was trained.

If anyone has any tips they would be welcome and appreciated.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Dan

1.) I don't really like the growling, and I would be picking him up a lot until he got used to it. I'd also get him vet checked to make sure there wasn't a physical issue causing him to growl.

2.) You can begin to condition him to not jump up a little more forcfully now. You still have to be gentle about it though.
If he's on his leash, when a stranger approcahes step on the leash to keep him from jumping, while simultaneously telling him "no jumping" and petting him. If he's already jumping up, kneel down, get his four feet back on the ground and get the leash under your knee so that he can't jump up. Lots of praise though. 
You may read about a technique that encourages either steeping on their back toes, or kneeing the dog in the chest. Don't step on the toes, it's too easy to hurt them. The kneeing in the chest can be effective, but needs to be done carefully, and a 5 month old dog is way too young to knee in the chest.

3.) It looks like you're going to just work with him on the housebreaking issue. It's also something I would speak with the Vet about if you can't get it under control, especially since it began after his neuter surgery.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there, The only good advice which I found very effective was every time they jump at you turn around so they slide off you and walk away giving no attention not even eye contact for a few mins. It may take a few goes but they soon learn the lesson as they crave your attention. This is obviously harder with strangers but if the foundations are there then it soon becomes routine.
Good luck 
BB


----------

